# Netherland



## munai (May 7, 2014)

If someone planing to move to Netherland,what are the procedures and what skills are required.Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check with the website of the Dutch embassy/consulate in the country where you are currently resident, but generally you need to have a job or direct family members to sponsor your visa application.

Stumbled onto this site in my wanderings. It may help you out. New to Holland - Dutch government immigration website
Cheers,
Bev


----------

